# Unexplained IF chat night



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Unexplained Infertility Chat night
wed 30th april
8-9 in the garden
everyone welcome​


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

How do we get into the garden Saphy - presumably there's no brick wall to negotiate 

I used to be able to get into chat but now there's no 'icon' thingy for it - or I am just being dim 

Pops x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pops
There is a white tab at the top of every page 6th one along click it and the page opens a new window, 
and the room loads, you will automaticly be in the Lounge 
You will see several yellow doors with names next to them, such as "The Snug" and "the Garden".

These yellow doors are the sub rooms in chat ..Double click on the one that says Garden and your in 
no brickwalls, or hedges or gates, and weve even bought a patio heater so you should be warm too 

Or you can click here to get into Chat
*********

Dont forget to check you can get into chat 
For help in getting into the chatroom  
CLICK HERE


For Site & Chat Etiquette  
CLICK HERE


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Ooooo - would love to join you all for a natter but it's my 3rd wedding anniversary and me and Dh will be in Boston seeing Eddie Izzard live instead.  Hope you all have a good natter anyway... not that there's any worries about that!   

Love Trip x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Arrrgghhhhh - I can't make the chat night now as MIL and FIL are coming over wed night - sorry guys - hopefully I will get to speak to you all at the next one.

        

Popsy x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry tonights chat is cancelled  

pam xx


----------

